
Software Developers Who Became Rich By Solving This (PHOTO) - clubminsk
https://belitsoft.com/php-development-services/saas-ideas-startups#top
======
clubminsk
Many of the best startup ideas don’t originate from analyzing market size or
competitive landscapes or potential investors before those “eureka” moments.
In fact, for many entrepreneurs, successful business ideas don’t start out as
businesses at all, but as solutions designed to address a challenge they face
personally.

~~~
clubminsk
«The way to get startup ideas is not to try to think of startup ideas. It's to
look for problems, preferably problems you have yourself. The very best
startup ideas tend to have [the one crucial thing] in common: they're
something the founders themselves want» (Paul Graham, a co-founder at Y
Combinator - one of the top startup accelerators in the USA). Look at these
software developers who acted accordingly before they found success.

------
brudgers
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14130476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14130476)

~~~
clubminsk
is already removed

